
What Exactly Happened at Autonomy? - Quekster
http://allthingsd.com/20121120/what-exactly-happened-at-autonomy/
======
X-Istence
More discussion about this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4808721>

------
stephengillie
_off topic_ \- Why do I receive a redirect loop error when trying to view
their site? This issue has been going on for months...

~~~
lambda
They redirect you to some ad (I'm not sure what, I have ad-block on so I don't
see it, but I see the blank page). Then you can click through to the actual
site. Presumably, that redirect is breaking for you for some reason. They may
use a cookie to indicate what URL you are supposed to be redirected back to;
do you have cookies disabled? Or you could just try clearing all of your
cookies for that this site.

~~~
stephengillie
Thanks very much for the great answer. I didn't realize they redirected
through an ad server, but that's exactly what the problem is. I'm not just
using adblock and ghostly with cookies and javascript turned off, but I'm also
using the ad-blocking hosts file.

